# Cheese on my Brinkmann 2 door



## bkbuilds (Apr 8, 2014)

Finally smoked something on the Brinkmann that came out good.

2 blocks of Gouda

2 blocks of Sharp Cheddar

8 blocks of something the brother in law picked out

I smoked the cheese on 03/28. My family was in town this past weekend and my step dad asked if we had tried any cheese yet on the smoker.

Thus ends the story of my cheese, after tasting it and seeing how good it was, they went to the store and bought some crackers and proceeded to consume all of it. With the exception of the 8 blocks my brother in law smoked and took home with him on the 03/28. He was also in town though and said his tastes excellent and has started to disappear also.

Everything was smoked with Hickory chips.

In the fall I might pickup a food sealer and smoke some cheese to store.


----------



## deuce (Apr 8, 2014)

You cant go wrong with smoked cheese! I am to the point I prefer the taste over unsmoked cheese now. Hardest part is waiting to eat it, but if you smoke a big batch hopefully it will last awhile. A lot of time the longer you wait the better it tastes. Sounds like a vacuum sealer is a good idea so you can stash some away for yourself!!


----------



## knuckle47 (Apr 8, 2014)

While I'm not using a Brinkman, my experience with smoked cheese is no different. We too prefer smoked taste over regular cheese.  While we've been enjoying cob smoked cheese and hams for the last 40 years, it was quite expensive to buy in the quantities we have now stored in the fridge. I would never have guessed we'd being making our own.

The vacuum sealer goes a very long way in longer term storage of your finished product.  Mine is over 10 years old we'd bought at SAMs club and rarely used it.  The cheese has changed that

Enjoy!


----------

